

Questions only the top 2% of young mathematics students can answer - tokenadult
http://news.efinancialcareers.com/157210/the-secret-questions-only-the-top-2-of-young-mathematicians-can-answer/

======
gus_massa
Linkbait: The test was taken by secondary school students, not by mathematic
students.

From the PISA webpage: > _PISA 2012 is the programme’s 5th survey. It assessed
the competencies of 15-year-olds in reading, mathematics and science (with a
focus on mathematics) in 65 countries and economies._

------
Millennium
I felt like I was overusing intuition on the vegetable-patch one. The
rectangular design is obvious, but it didn't feel like there were enough
measurements to really do the parallelogram and "fancy" designs properly.
What's the "right" way to show the answers to those three?

